#  > Islam >  > Koran >  alcohol

## francis21

Omdat er wijngaarden voorkomen in de Koran, ben ik eens verder gaan zoeken naar verwijzingen naar wijn. Een moslim mag geen alcohol drinken, en in eerste instantie kwam ik dan ook Ayats tegen waaruit blijkt dat geen wijn mag worden gedronken:

2.219. Zij vragen u omtrent wijn en kansspel. Zeg hun: "In beide is groot nadeel en ook enig voordeel voor de mensen, maar het nadeel is groter dan het voordeel."

5.90. O gij die gelooft, wijn en het hazardspel en afgoden en toverpijlen zijn niet anders dan gruwelen, door Satan gewrocht. Vermijdt ze dus, opdat gij voorspoedig moogt zijn.

Maar dan:

6.99. En Hij is het, Die water uit de wolken nederzendt en daardoor elke soort van groei voortbrengt. En evenzo brengen Wij daarmee groen, waarvan Wij korenaren voortbrengen. En er komen uit de scheden van de dadelpalm laaghangende trossen. En Wij (brengen er) wijngaarden  en de olijf en de granaatappel (mee voort) van gelijke en ongelijke soort. Kijkt naar het fruit ervan, wanneer het vrucht zet en naar het rijpen daarvan. Hierin zijn voorzeker tekenen voor een volk dat (wil) geloven.

47.15. Het beeld van het paradijs dat aan de godvruchtigen is beloofd: er zijn daarin stromen water dat niet bederft; en stromen melk waarvan de smaak niet verandert en stromen wijn, smakelijk voor degenen die drinken en rivieren van zuivere honing. En zij zullen er allerlei vruchten in hebben en vergiffenis van hun Heer. Kunnen zij gelijk zijn aan degenen die in het Vuur vertoeven en die kokend water te drinken krijgen zodat het hun ingewanden verscheurt?

83.22. Voorwaar, de deugdzamen onder zegeningen,
83.23    
83.23. Op hoge sofa's zullen zij elkander aanschouwen,
83.24      
83.24. Gij zult in hun gezicht de glans der gelukzaligheid herkennen.
83.25     
83.25. Hun wordt zuivere verzegelde wijn te drinken gegeven. 

Mijn vraag: hoe zit het nu met alcohol? Mag het alleen onder bepaalde voorwaarden; of mag het juist niet in bepaalde omstandigheden (bijv. in combinatie met gokken)?
Dank voor antwoord,
groeten,
Francis

----------


## Onbek_01

Alcohol is haraam en goed ook dat het haraam is.
Jaarlijks vallen veel doden dankzij alcohol.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door francis21_ 
> *Omdat er wijngaarden voorkomen in de Koran, ben ik eens verder gaan zoeken naar verwijzingen naar wijn. Een moslim mag geen alcohol drinken, en in eerste instantie kwam ik dan ook Ayats tegen waaruit blijkt dat geen wijn mag worden gedronken:
> 
> 2.219. Zij vragen u omtrent wijn en kansspel. Zeg hun: "In beide is groot nadeel en ook enig voordeel voor de mensen, maar het nadeel is groter dan het voordeel."
> 
> 5.90. O gij die gelooft, wijn en het hazardspel en afgoden en toverpijlen zijn niet anders dan gruwelen, door Satan gewrocht. Vermijdt ze dus, opdat gij voorspoedig moogt zijn.
> 
> Maar dan:
> 
> ...


Bij het stellen van de wet houden de Islamitische wetenschappers zich aan de chronologische volgorde van neerdalen van de _Soera's_.
Soera 2 - de 87ste in de neerdaling
Soera 5 - de 113e in de neerdaling
Soera 6 - de 55ste in de neerdaling
Soera 47 - de 95ste in de neerdaling
Soera 83 - de 86ste in de neerdaling

De chronologische volgorde in bovenstaande redenering is dus aantoonbaar incorrect.
Korangeleerden noemen het tenietdoen van het ene vers door het andere _naskh_. Volgens hen blijkt eruit dat God belangrijke maatschappelijke veranderingen gefaseerd door Mohammed (vzmh) liet invoeren, om de _Oemma_ in staat te stellen zich geleidelijk aan de nieuwe zedenleer aan te passen. Als _naskh_ echter iets duidelijk maakt, is het wel dat hoe onveranderlijk God ook is, de openbaring wel degelijk aan verandering onderhevig was, zonder zich daarvoor te verontschuldigen: 'Welk teken Wij ook afschaffen of doen vergeten,' zegt de Koran, 'Wij komen met iets beters of overeenkomstigs. Weet jij niet dat God almachtig is?' (2:106; zie ook: 16:101)

Zo stond de Koran aanvankelijk tamelijk neutraal tegenover wijn en gokken: 'In beide is grote zonde en veel nuttigheid voor de mensen, maar hun zonde is groter dan hun nut.' (2:219) Enkele jaren later werd er een ander vers geopenhaard, dat alcohol en gokken nog niet verbood maar wel zei: 'Nadert niet tot de salaat, terwijl jullie dronken zijn.' (4:43) Weer enige tijd later verbood de Koran echter drinken en gokken _uitdrukkelijk_, noemde ze 'een gruwel van satans makelij' en verbond ze met de afgoderij, de ergste zonde (5:90). Zo lijken de eerdere verzen, die drinken en gokken veroordeelden maar niet verboden, _tenietgedaan_ te zijn door het latere vers, dat beide ondubbelzinnig verbood.

----------


## francis21

Hartelijk dank Rourchid. Dat verduidelijkt veel. Ik ben wel benieuwd waarom de nummering van de Soera's niet in chronologische volgorde staat. Heeft dat een historische achtergrond? Als je het niet erg vindt zou ik daar graag over willen horen.
alvast bedankt,
groet,
Francis





> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Bij het stellen van de wet houden de Islamitische wetenschappers zich aan de chronologische volgorde van neerdalen van de Soera's.
> Soera 2 - de 87ste in de neerdaling
> Soera 5 - de 113e in de neerdaling
> Soera 6 - de 55ste in de neerdaling
> Soera 47 - de 95ste in de neerdaling
> Soera 83 - de 86ste in de neerdaling
> 
> De chronologische volgorde in bovenstaande redenering is dus aantoonbaar incorrect.
> ...

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door francis21_
> *
> Ik ben wel benieuwd waarom de nummering van de Soera's niet in chronologische volgorde staat. Heeft dat een historische achtergrond?
> *


De _Soera's_ zijn neergedaald tijdens het leven van de Laatste Profeet (vzmh), de _tasfier_ (Korexegese) loopt daardoor synchroon met het voor het stellen van de wet benodigde compilatie van de _siera_ (het leven van de Profeet).
De Koran is het Woord van God, verkondigd in het Arabisch door de engel Gabril en geschreven in het Arabisch.
Vanaf de eerste Openbaring is het aan de mensen op het Arabisch schiereiland duidelijk geweest dat het Arabisch van de Koran geen menselijk Arabisch is. 
De Arabische taal heeft voor de uitspraak een systeem dat geen uitzondering kent als het gaat om de toepassing van de uitspraakregels en de uitspraakregels zijn op zich zelfvoorzienend.
Vanuit het autonome karakter van de uitspraakregels heeft, getoetst aan de natuurlijke ontwikkeling van de vaardigheden van het spraakmotorisch orgaan, zich de methode ontwikkeld die de kortste weg is naar het memoriseren van de Koran.

Het percepiren van een gesloten uitspraaksysteem zoals het Arabisch kent, is taalkundig vanuit de vergelijkende uitspaakkunde (fonologie) voor Europese-talen-sprekenden een zeer moeilijke taakstelling. 
Ook is de kwaliteit, uit noodzaak geboren, van een orale traditie die taal overdraagt zonder de hulp van het geschreven woord, zeker in deze tijd van informatietechnologie, bijna onmogelijk te bevatten voor diegenen die niet in een (dominant) orale traditie zijn opgevoed..
Alle imperialistische badinerende waarderingen van de orale traditie op het Arabisch schiereiland ten spijt, is het een voldongen feit dat de ruim 60 _koerra_ (Koranreciteerders) uit wier mond de Koran uiteindelijk opgescheven is, degenen waren met de beste uitspraak van ruim 10.000 die de onveranderde tekst uit hun hoofd kenden.
Pre-Islamitisch Mekka was zelf al een godsdienst - en cultureel centrum met een heel groot vezorgingsgebied; de fleur de fine van de kunstenaars, die het ook moesten hebben van hun vermogen uit het hoofd te leren, heeft ook altijd in grote getale in Mekka en omgeving gewoond.
De optelsom van voorgaande factoren heeft geleid tot de ontwikkeling van de Koran - met het daarin ingebouwde autonome onderwijs - zoals die gelezen wordt door de gelovigen en is op deze wijze ook een uitdrukking van het evenwicht tussen _orthoprax_ en _orthodox_.

----------


## francis21

Beste Rourchid, Ik heb je antwoord wel meerdere malen moeten lezen en ik ben bang dat ik het nog niet helemaal begrijp. Ondertussen heb ik elders begrepen dat de Soera's zijn genummerd op lengte: de eerste het langst, de laatste het kortst. Waarom dat is heeft misschien te maken met het kunnen memoriseren?
In ieder geval bedankt voor je antwoord.
groet,
Francis






> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *De Soera's zijn neergedaald tijdens het leven van de Laatste Profeet (vzmh), de tasfier (Korexegese) loopt daardoor synchroon met het voor het stellen van de wet benodigde compilatie van de siera (het leven van de Profeet).
> De Koran is het Woord van God, verkondigd in het Arabisch door de engel Gabril en geschreven in het Arabisch.
> Vanaf de eerste Openbaring is het aan de mensen op het Arabisch schiereiland duidelijk geweest dat het Arabisch van de Koran geen menselijk Arabisch is. 
> De Arabische taal heeft voor de uitspraak een systeem dat geen uitzondering kent als het gaat om de toepassing van de uitspraakregels en de uitspraakregels zijn op zich zelfvoorzienend.
> Vanuit het autonome karakter van de uitspraakregels heeft, getoetst aan de natuurlijke ontwikkeling van de vaardigheden van het spraakmotorisch orgaan, zich de methode ontwikkeld die de kortste weg is naar het memoriseren van de Koran.
> 
> Het percepiren van een gesloten uitspraaksysteem zoals het Arabisch kent, is taalkundig vanuit de vergelijkende uitspaakkunde (fonologie) voor Europese-talen-sprekenden een zeer moeilijke taakstelling. 
> Ook is de kwaliteit, uit noodzaak geboren, van een orale traditie die taal overdraagt zonder de hulp van het geschreven woord, zeker in deze tijd van informatietechnologie, bijna onmogelijk te bevatten voor diegenen die niet in een (dominant) orale traditie zijn opgevoed..
> ...

----------


## webapostel

Wat ik eruit begrijp is dat zelfs God net een mens is.

----------


## senay

Ik bergijp dat de wet constant lichtelijk is aangepast, zodat het volk kon 'wennen' aan de islam (voor die tijd natuurlijk erg progressief). Waarom wordt er wijn beloofd in de hemel, terwijl het op aarde streng afgekeurd wordt?

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door francis21_ 
> * Ondertussen heb ik elders begrepen dat de Soera's zijn genummerd op lengte: de eerste het langst, de laatste het kortst. Waarom dat is heeft misschien te maken met het kunnen memoriseren?
> In ieder geval bedankt voor je antwoord.
> groet,
> Francis*


http://www.understanding-islam.com/related/history.asp

----------

